# ADHD Predominantly Inattentive



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with ADHD-PI?

ADHD predominantly inattentive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 25, 2010)

Fred, I researched ADHD some years ago when the son of one of our members was diagnosed with it. If you are interested in it PM me and I can share it with you.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I have a family member with it. Please feel free to pm me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks to you both. PMs sent.


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 28, 2010)

5 months ago (at age 31) I was diagnosed with ADHD-PI, unofficially in the Sluggish Cognitive Tempo sub-sub-group. In my own estimation I am quite an extreme outlier on this scale, and have been all my life, as far as I can remember, and my father and sister are very similar, though perhaps less extreme, though as far as I know neither has been diagnosed (or ruled out) by a professional.

PM me if you wish.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know your state policies, and I also know that states have been cutting budgets, but here in NJ the parent has a right to request/demand a full and free workup on their child if there is any indication of anything wrong affecting academics. My daughter was in Christian school at the time (now homeschooled) but it was processed through the public school district and would have been prohibitively expensive for us to pay for. I was extremely impressed, given my negativity about public schools in general. 

There is a mandatory home visit by a social worker who I think is supposed to check for signs of abuse or neglect and she was excellent in discussing the home environment (we didn't have any problems, but her imput about distraction and study was good). There is a professional shrink who tests IQ, and a neurologist (who in our case said immediately she was not ADD or ADHD but probably CAPD) who sent her to the hospital for serious testing that confirmed Central Auditory Processing disorder ( not uncommon in foreign orphans who were starved and neglected). They gave us a list of every resource imaginable. We were then given a meeting with the shrink, social worker, teacher, principal, and school district rep, and they laid out all the findings and issued an evaluation and opinion, which in our case was that home school with some tutoring was the best option for a while. All this was free.

Having been somewhat brainwashed about the evil conspiracy of liberals to ruin my child forever should I ever let the public school district near her, I was very grateful. I also found this to be a legal asset should the day ever come that she is forced into testing or homeschool is outlawed and she performs at sub average levels. I have an entire workup on her, her problems and potentials and so forth.

So anyway, if Texas will do all this for free, I would go for it. You have the right to refuse drugs if they try to give them, and make any final decisions, and maybe you'll get some surprisingly good imput.

_easy distractibility, disorganization, procrastination, forgetfulness, and lethargy (fatigue), but with less or none of the symptoms of hyperactivity or impulsiveness typical of the other ADHD subtypes._

This was/is my daughter EXACTLY, but it turned out to be CAPD, and that can only be determined with the lab ear testing. They cannot tune out distracting sounds like normal kids. Kids with a lot of earaches when they were little can get it ( 1-2%) of the population they think now. A normal person processes sound differently than CAPD and can separate background noise from other sound, but these kids don't, or don't very well. School is exhausting, distraction the norm.


----------



## moselle (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you looked into neurodevelopmental therapy? There is an organization called ICAN (international christian association of neurodevelopmentalists) and a group in TX called Little Giant Steps - these people work to help develop/strengthen the nervous system through specific theraputic activities and are particularly family friendly. They work with all ages and types of disfunction - downs syndrome, autism, ADHD, dyslexia, brain injury, etc. Might be worth looking into.


----------

